# EN: I (have) just + past participle - simple past / present perfect



## Rocksong

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends toujours pas la différence entre "I" et "I have"

Dans ces deux phrases quelle est la différence?

Ou encore:

"I lost my phone" et "I have lost my phone"

Merci ^^


----------



## jonmaz

My thought is that they mean the same...the first being a lazy way of saying the second.

I suspect that those who leave out the "have' when speaking would include it when writing.


----------



## Rocksong

Donc "I" est une forme plus courte pour dire "I've"?

Par exemple: "I failed miserably on my maths test" et "I've failed miserably on my maths test"?


----------



## jonmaz

Non.   "I've" est une forme plus courte pour dire " I have"?


----------



## Rocksong

Oui je sais 

Mais alors quelle différence y a-t-il entre "I have" et "I"?


----------



## jonmaz

J'ai perdu mon téléphone 
je + ai + perdu = I + have +  lost


----------



## Rocksong

et donc commen traduirais-tu "I lost my phone"? --> "Je perdis mon téléphone"?


----------



## jonmaz

Oui je sais 

Mais alors quelle différence y a-t-il entre "I have" et "I"? 

 À mon avis (je ne suis pas un grammairien) la première phrase est incorrecte!


----------



## sound shift

Nous avons affaire ici à deux temps verbaux.

"I just lost my job": la phrase emploie le "simple past".
"I have just lost my job": la phrase emploie le "present perfect".

Moi, j'emploie le present perfect avec le "just" temporel, mais certains préfèrent le simple past.


----------



## Rocksong

So how would you translate those two sentences in french?

"I just lost my job" --> Je perdis mon travail?
"I have just lost my job" --> J'ai perdu mon travail?

Are these two tenses interchangeable?

Can you explain to me what the difference is?

Thank you  ^^!


----------



## sound shift

There is no difference in meaning. It's "Je viens de perdre mon travail" in both cases. Preference for "I just lost" or "I have just lost" varies according to region and age group.


----------



## jonmaz

Hi sound shift.

That, to some degree, cuts across what I have been saying. I am certain, however, that you are quite correct.

I wouldn't say, "I just lost my job" for no other reason than it simply sounding "wrong" to my old ears.


Edit:   This is in response to #10.   (you guys type too quickly!)


----------



## sound shift

I wouldn't say it either, because I never heard it in my formative years. The first time I heard it, the speaker was American, but now some younger British people, who have been exposed to the US-dominated digital media that didn't exist in my youth, _do _use it.


----------



## jonmaz

My mind is in a bit of turmoil now.

The two sentences (Je perdis mon travail)( J'ai perdu mon travail) are I think in le passé simple and le passé composé and neither include the "just" element.

By introducing venir to add the detail of it recently happening (Je viens de perdre mon travail) we have what...le présent + de + infinitif?


----------



## sound shift

Venir de + infinitive: To have just done something


----------



## missangelamb

In AmE simple past and present perfect are interchangeable but in BE not.

Simple past is used when an action took place at a certain moment in the past (yesterday, last year, 1992, ...)
Otherwise the present perfect is used. You may even have to switch.

Have you eaten?
Yes, I have (eaten). I ate 2 hours ago.

Present perfect is also used when there's a relation with the present (often with words like 'just', 'already', 'not yet')

Why are you home?
I've lost my job.


----------



## Oddmania

[…]

Il faut simplement apprendre les règles correspondant aux temps verbaux.

*Preterit (ou Simple Past) :*


Pour exprimer des actions dans le passé, complétement terminées.
_I lived in Canada when I was a boy._


Pour exprimer des actions qui se sont déroulées à un moment précis ou daté du passé (on utilise souvent des marqueurs de temps comme _yesterday, last week, last month, last year_, ou une expression avec l'adverbe _ago_ qui fixe un moment dans le passé).
_We went to the cinema yesterday.
I saw Bill last week.
I met Richard two months ago._

Remarque : Le preterit (ou Simple Past) anglais sera souvent traduit par un Imparfait ou un Passé Simple français (voire un passé composé).


*Present Perfect Simple :*


Pour exprimer le résultat présent d'une action passée.
_We have bought a new house._


Action qui s'est produite dans une période de temps qui n'est pas encore finie (aujourd'hui, ce mois-ci, etc...)
Note : Si à 10:00 du matin, on veut demander à quelqu'un ce qu'il a fait durant le matin, on utilisera le Present Perfect […]. En effet, la matinée n'est pas encore finie (il est 10:00 du matin), ce n'est pas encore révolu.
_
Have you seen Patricia today ?_


Action qui a commencé dans le passé et qui n'est pas terminé. On emploie *for* pour exprimer une durée, ou *since* pour en préciser le point de départ.
_How long have you lived here ?
I have lived here for two months, since January_ (Note : J'ai commencé à y vivre en Janvier, il y a 2 mois, et je continue actuellement d'y vivre)


Action qui vient de se passé avec *just* (passé immédiat).
_We've just seen Richard._

Remarque : Le Present Perfect […] sera souvent traduit par un présent simple français (voire un Passé Composé)

[…]


----------



## jefft45

I wrote her 2 days ago : j'ai écris  --> action terminée, datée
I have written: j'ai écris --> action ayant une continuité/ à un impact sur le présent, non datée


----------



## crossreference

"I just lost my job" and "I've/I have just lost my job"  are equivalent expressions. 
Either may be used.
Both are translated by the french, "Je viens de perdre mon travail/boulot, etc."
Since there is no "venir de-type" expression in english, maybe that's where the confusion arises ?
Le passé composé se traduit par deux formes équivalentes, e.g.,
J'ai parlé = I spoke, I have spoken; both in usage are virtually equivalent.
(However,
"have" may be used in a context where one wishes to emphasize the certainty of a completed action, e.g., 
"Why haven't you paid him the money?"
" I HAVE paid him the money.")


----------



## Oddmania

Hmm, I don't really think so. _I spoke_ and _I have spoken_ aren't that equivalent. I mean, they're not    interchangeable here, for example :

_I talked to Brian yesterday : J'ai parlé à Brian hier.
I have talked to Brian today : J'ai parlé à Brian aujourd'hui.
_
Also, I thought an expression meaning _" Venir de faire... "_ DID exist 
I've always been told one uses  the Present Perfect tense with _Just_ to express this.

_Je viens juste de la voir ! I've just seen her !_

Can _I just saw her_ be used here ?


----------



## cabaigne_29

I *have* lost my phone - is used when the action happened now or recently

I lost my phone - without 'have' is just a completed action

Both are past tense, just imply different times


----------



## Oddmania

So, what about _I just lost my phone_ ? This seems to be... mixed up.


----------



## sound shift

Some people would say this, Oddmania, but others would not. I would not.


----------



## cabaigne_29

Oddmania said:


> So, what about _I just lost my phone_ ? This seems to be... mixed up.


 
You would say "I have just lost my phone", not "I just lost my phone". Without "have" makes it incorrect for a recent action even though many english people will make this fault.


"I just lost my phone" implies quantity - like "only" when it is without 'have' here.

eg. What did you lose?
Oh, I just lost my phone


----------



## Domingo21

Bonjour à tous,

Si je peux me permettre, rien ne vaut effectivement le retour aux fondamentaux pour y voir clair, comme l'indique très justement Oddmania. Les règles existent clairement à la base, avec des temps bien distincts (preterit = action du passé, terminée / present perfect = action commencée dans le passé et continuant dans le présent, avec cette nuance du "just" en anglais qui indique une action qui vient de se produire. Le preterit ne devrait donc pas être utilisé avec ce "just", en tout cas pour exprimer cette "récence"). C'est ce que l'on apprend à distinguer dès ses premières années d'apprentissage de cette belle langue pleine de nuances qu'est l'anglais, avec toutes ses variantes géographiques et sociales qui l'accompagnent.

Cela étant, les usages après font que la langue se simplifie, et certains sons contractés comme " 've " ou " 's " disparaissent à l'oral, puis à l'écrit... Et les usages deviennent des habitudes, puis quasiment des normes. Mais les règles grammaticales demeurent ! A appliquer selon support et contexte...

Bonne continuation à tous


----------



## crossreference

PS
I just saw her; I've just seen her... either one renders the same idea.


----------



## Domingo21

Hi,

Absolument, l'usage, notamment oral, en anglo-américain a depuis longtemps pris le pas sur la règle initiale. Il suffit de le savoir...

Cela étant, je pense que la nuance existe toujours selon les niveaux de langue et les distinctions géographiques. Any 'live' feedback on this?

Bonne journée


----------



## sound shift

Au niveau de l'individu, l'usage n'a pas changé pour tous. Je ne dis jamais "I just lost my job".


----------



## dratuor

I think the answer is far more simple (your english teacher will kill you if you ever try to use it!)

I just lost it! I just saw it! I just heard it! ... it's an american form a british will not use.

I just lost my job --> AE (maybe young british I don't know)
I have just lost my job --> BE


----------



## Tacounet

Domingo21 said:


> present perfect = action commencée dans le passé et continuant dans le présent, avec cette nuance du "just" en anglais qui indique une action qui vient de se produire. Le preterit ne devrait donc pas être utilisé avec ce "just", en tout cas pour exprimer cette "récence"



Tout à fait d'accord, même règles apprises lors de mes bases.
Cela étant, même en américain, même mauvais, je n'ai jamais entendu du preterit avec "just". Etant adepte de la série américaine The Simpsons, Homer, qui rappelons-le, a un niveau de langue très médiocre et une grammaire rudimentaire, ne le dit pas, mais contracte très souvent.
Pour des verbes réguliers, on ne voit pas la différence (preterit et past perfect ayant la même prononciation et orthographe).
A mon avis, mettre du preterit avec "just" revient à faire une faute de temps. Même les français les plus français en font après tout, même je reste sur l'idée que ce n'est grammaticalement pas correct d'utilisé le preterit.


----------



## BillyTheBanana

As an American (from eastern Pennsylvania), I just want to say that I would ONLY say "I just did something" and never "I've just done something". For me, the difference between the two tenses is that the preterit is like a narration of a past event--it puts you in the past moment. And the present perfect is a statement that an event is complete in the present moment. And for me, a word like "just", indicating that the event was very recent, puts you in that recent moment, so the preterit is the only choice.

Someone mentioned that AmE freely interchanges the two tenses, and I am very taken aback by that! It is sadly true that many, many Americans aren't very good with using the past participle (sentences like "I should'a took" are heard often here), but we don't meaninglessly interchange tenses.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I think Billy the Banana has _almost_ said the last word on this, but as a British speaker I'd slightly disagree with: "the present perfect is a statement that an event is complete in the present moment".

The difference in British English is that the perfect tense refers to an action that (a) is recent and (b) has an ongoing effect.

*I just lost* my job, but I've found another one already. [Over and complete]
*I have just lost* my job and I expect to be unemployed for weeks. [Ongoing effect]
There's no parallel in French, so far as I'm aware; both would be rendered by "_Je viens de perdre_..."  Nobody uses the past historic "je perdis" in the first person in speech, surely?


----------



## Tacounet

Yes, in French, I've just + EN = Je viens de + INF
Recently, I have read a book (of Robin Hobb, she is American): she always uses the perfect tense with "just", but there is a sentence which "just" is used with  the preterit, and in French, I would say "only":
So, for me:
I've just lost my job = je viens de perdre mon travail.
I just lost my job = J'ai seulement perdu mon travail.
I do not know if it is correct, if anybody thinks I am wrong, please, correct me.

Here are some sentences of her:
"I brought her the mug I had just filled and set it on the table before her."
"I had just unthinkingly wiped my mouth on the back of my sleeve."
Sorry, I did not find the sentence with the preterit, but the meaning of this word with this one may be "only".


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hello Jonmaz,

I think the take-home point here is that in British English, the only acceptable formation is *to have + just + past participle*, whereas in American English both are interchangeable, but most people would just use *just + simple past tense* form.  Younger British speakers seem to be using the American version more and more probably because the influx of American TV shows and pop culture. 

If I said it a British person: "What's wrong?", they'd be more likely to reply: "I've (just) cut my finger" because they see it as something recent and the fact that the pain is probably still lingering.  On the other hand, an American, such as myself, would be more likely to respond: "I (just) cut my finger" because we're only considering the act of cutting one's finger, which at that moment is done and over with.  Other considerations are superfluous information concerning the question you_*('ve)*_ *just *asked.

Take this over example as a difference of how we conceive the perfect aspect.  _* Have you had breakfast this morning?*_ is a statement more likely to be uttered by a British person whereas *Did you have breakfast this morning?* is much more American.  The Brits see breakfast as still being a part of the day whereas we Americans tend to think of the morning as over, especially after noon or lunch has started.  We both see the past simple as having no connection with the present and the present perfect as describing past events that have a connection with the present.  The only real difference then is our perception.  Of course you'll find speakers in both place who use both, but these are the tendencies. Maybe this is because Great Britain has been around a lot longer than the U.S. and because people in the U.S. tend to live at much faster pace (again, personal perception).

Debating about which version is correct or not is useless because it  won't change how we use them in our speech.  We just have different ways  of viewing time as explained above. This would be like me lamenting the fact that British speakers has all but eradicated the subjunctive from their speech, the fact that no modern English speakers anywhere would use "to be + past participle" as a form of the present perfect for intransitive verbs of motion (ex. The Lord _is come _or _Christ is risen_), or even that French, German, and Italian have conflated the meanings of the present perfect and simple past tenses.  Languages and usage evolve.  Just pick a version you like and stick with it.  Good luck with your English.


----------



## Tacounet

Exact, les langues ne sont pas une science exacte. Il faut savoir accepter le fait que ce soit "comme ça" et qu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'explications, ni de règles dans certains cas.
I agree with djweaverbeaver: English evolves! Besides, "grammar and orthography of English" of Oxford and Cambridge (reference of English) changes all year long.
To sum up, I think finally there is no difference between this 2 sentences, just as djweaverbeaver said it depends on your perception.


----------



## Sasha212

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voulais dire à quelqu'un "Je viens de remarquer que je n'avais pas votre adresse Skype" en Anglais. Est-ce que j'utilise "I have just noticed", ou bien "I just noticed" ? Je comprends la différence entre les deux temps, mais je n'arrive pas à l'adapter dans certains cas, dont celui-ci. Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup !

Cordialement


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _just_ on emploie de préférence le present perfect et, à l'oral, on élide presque toujours l'auxiliaire (_I've just noticed_). Certains emploient toutefois le simple past avec _just_, mais c'est considéré par d'autres anglophones comme étant de mauvais aloi. Il y a d'ailleurs des différences régionales et sociales pour le choix du temps avec _just_.


----------



## Sasha212

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Maître Capello,

Et si je dis la même phrase sans utiliser just ? Est-ce que j'utilise quand même I have ? Parce que j'ai remarqué que je n'avais pas l'adresse, il y a par exemple 10 minutes, mais en même temps je le constate toujours maintenant, donc ça me parait un petit peu complexe..

Merci encore


----------



## Maître Capello

Il serait en fait beaucoup moins naturel de ne pas mettre _just_ dans ce contexte-là. Ce n'est donc pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément. Quoi qu'il en soit, dans ce cas les deux temps sont possibles selon le contexte exact et la nuance voulue. Comme il n'y a pas de conséquence directe sur le présent et qu'il s'agit d'un moment précis et non d'une généralité ou d'une habitude, je pencherais peut-être plutôt pour le simple past dans ce cas, d'autant plus que l'interlocuteur va sans doute nous donner son adresse juste après. Mais, encore une fois, je n'omettrais pas _just_ et dans ce cas j'emploierais le present perfect.

Pour le cas sans _just_ – qui sort en fait un peu du cadre de ce fil –, voir aussi :
EN: present perfect / simple past, preterite, preterit
EN: He (has) helped me fix it - simple past / present perfect - AE / BE usage


----------



## Sasha212

Très bien, merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------

